
Ask HN: Is Braintree Down? - lsnickolov
We just started getting some random timeouts on only one of our endpoints and it basically just makes a single request to Braintree. Everything seems to be operational according to their status page but isitdownrightnow and downforeveryoneorjustme say otherwise. Is anyone else experiencing issues now?
======
slater
Google in general (which might be were BT is hosting stuff) seems to be having
massive issues (maps, images, etc.)

Check the graph:

[https://downdetector.com/status/google](https://downdetector.com/status/google)

